# Mixing



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I know that mixing kibble and raw can cause an upset tummy, but what about raw in the morning and home-cooked in the evening?

I have completely switched Aspen over to raw, but a long time ago I always wanted to do this. Would this have been a bad idea?


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

From experience, I used to feed my Lucky EVO kibble in the morning and raw in the evening, without any problem. 

Separating the two between two different meals should be fine:smile:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Todd said:


> From experience, I used to feed my Lucky EVO kibble in the morning and raw in the evening, without any problem.
> 
> Separating the two between two different meals should be fine:smile:


I mean mixing home-cooked and raw in the same bowl...


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> I mean mixing home-cooked and raw in the same bowl...


Oh, ok sorry about that. Mixing them in the same bowel, or do you mean feeding raw in the morning and home cooked in the evening?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Todd said:


> Oh, ok sorry about that. Mixing them in the same bowel, or do you mean feeding raw in the morning and home cooked in the evening?


Yea, I mean mixing raw and cooked in the same bowl at one feeding...


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

To be honest with you, I'm not really sure, however I wouldn't think it would be a very good idea considering raw meat digests a lot faster than cooked meat. These contradicting digestion rates could cause intestinal upset, by I guess you could give it a try, and see what happens. :smile:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Todd said:


> To be honest with you, I'm not really sure, however I wouldn't think it would be a very good idea considering raw meat digests a lot faster than cooked meat. These contradicting digestion rates could cause intestinal upset, by I guess you could give it a try, and see what happens. :smile:


Well, I did want to try it about a year ago, but now I have him on completely raw. Thanks!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Can I ask out of curiosity why you would want to cook the meat for him? I'm seriously just wanting to know why... :wink:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I DON'T want to cook the meat for him now, I'm just asking what would happen if I did back then?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

It may have upset his tummy but then again, it may not have. Some dogs are more sensitive to these things than others. How's Aspen's raw feeding going so far?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> It may have upset his tummy but then again, it may not have. Some dogs are more sensitive to these things than others. How's Aspen's raw feeding going so far?


He's loving it....some lose stools today, but not diarrhea. Is this the detox stage?


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Don't worry too much about the loose stool. This also happened to my dog when I first switched her to raw. It just takes a bit of time for her system to adjust to the new diet. 

In the meantime, although there is not problem with just waiting it out, here are some natural remedies to firm up your dog's stool;

-Add some canned pumpkin (NOT pie filling) to his diet. Generally, you starting with somewhere between a teaspoon and a tablespoon depending on the size of your dog.

-Some plain yogurt may help which has probiotics in it which aid in intestinal/colon health. Again, generally somewhere between a teaspoon and a tablespoon depending on the size of the dog.

-If your dog seems to have any intestinal discomfort throughout this transition process, you could try some peppermint or chamomile herbals teas or extracts which have been proven to act as an antispasmodic aiding in intestinal discomfort.

*Overall, I'd just wait it out. This is just the transition process with it's evident side effects. If his stool is still loose in a few more weeks, you could consider trying some of the methods above. Again, you could try these methods, but if left alone everything should work out just fine. :smile:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Todd said:


> Don't worry too much about the loose stool. This also happened to my dog when I first switched her to raw. It just takes a bit of time for her system to adjust to the new diet.
> 
> In the meantime, although there is not problem with just waiting it out, here are some natural remedies to firm up your dog's stool;
> 
> ...


I think I'll just wait it out...I don't like to add a bunch of stuff to his diet. Other than the loose stools, he's doing fantastic!!!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry Todd...

Mall, don't listen to Todd. He means well but he's been giving some sketchy advice lately.

The purpose of going on raw is to eliminate unneeded things in his diet right?

If his stools are a little loose, just feed more bone in the next few meals. That should tighten it up.

Adding in other things to "cover up" the real issue can just create more problems.

Raw feeding is simple if you don't try over complicating it with suggestions like Todd's.

If stools are loose/soft, feed more bone.

If they're dry and crumbly, feed less bone


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> I DON'T want to cook the meat for him now, I'm just asking what would happen if I did back then?


Hard to say...but I would think from what you have told me about him that he would have handled it fine.

But its great that you have seen the light and now know that is not necessary to cook the meat that you feed him :wink:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> He's loving it....some lose stools today, but not diarrhea. Is this the detox stage?


It could be, but are you still going with tilapia/fish right now for her first two weeks? That could be it since the bones in fish are just tiny. Chicken bones are much larger and more substantial so switching to chicken instead may help. If you're already doing chicken, then it's probably just Aspen's body adjusting.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> I DON'T want to cook the meat for him now, I'm just asking what would happen if I did back then?


Nothing bad would have happened. It's just that he wouldn't have received as much nutrition and he would have needed a calcium source. Some of the enzymes that help in digestion would have been destroyed.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> Sorry Todd...
> 
> Mall, don't listen to Todd. He means well but he's been giving some sketchy advice lately.
> 
> ...


I didn't mean for her to feed her dog other things to cover up the problem now. I said that it would be just fine to wait it out. The methods that I listed like adding pumpkin or herbal teas, are more for using if the dog is suffering from discomfort. Sometimes loose stools can cause some intestinal discomfort. 

It sounds like your dog is feeling fine, so just wait it out, and like jdatwood said, add some more bone to firm the stool up. 

Sorry is some of my advice isn't always the best thing to do, but I am fairly new to raw feeding. I've only been feeding my dog raw for around a month or so.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> It could be, but are you still going with tilapia/fish right now for her first two weeks? That could be it since the bones in fish are just tiny. Chicken bones are much larger and more substantial so switching to chicken instead may help. If you're already doing chicken, then it's probably just Aspen's body adjusting.


Yea, if you're feeding him fish, this could be contributing to the problem, for the fatty acids in fish can cause loose stools.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> He's loving it....some lose stools today, but not diarrhea. Is this the detox stage?


IMO, "detox" is a mythical name given to a condition dogs have whose digestive system is adjusting to digesting real food. It takes different enzymes to digest real food than the artificial food he has been fed in the past. "Detox" has nothing to do with ridding the body of toxins.

If you have never eaten Mexican food and travel to Mexico and eat the local food, the results are likely to be the same as what some call "detox" in newly switched dogs. It would be the same with going to China or Japan or most any other country whose staple diet is different from what you are used to eating.

*ETA: * In a short while, his body will adjust to the new food and all will be ok. Like Jon said, just feed some more bone and feed smaller meals for a few days and it will all work itself out.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Todd said:


> Sorry is some of my advice isn't always the best thing to do, but I am fairly new to raw feeding. I've only been feeding my dog raw for around a month or so.


I really love your enthusiasm! I'd recommend just sitting back and listening for a while instead of trying to come to everyone's rescue. I've noticed quite a few that you're giving mixed advice. 

I think part of that stems from the fact you're still learning and aren't quite sure what to really recommend.

I'm not saying to stop posting altogether. Just try to take a step back and learn some more from those that have a lot more experience :wink:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> I really love your enthusiasm! I'd recommend just sitting back and listening for a while instead of trying to come to everyone's rescue. I've noticed quite a few that you're giving mixed advice.
> 
> I think part of that stems from the fact you're still learning and aren't quite sure what to really recommend.
> 
> I'm not saying to stop posting altogether. Just try to take a step back and learn some more from those that have a lot more experience :wink:


Thanks for the advice. From now on, I'll really try to be sure about the advice I give before I give it, whether it be from some more experienced raw feeders or recommendations based off of personal experience. Although I don't know everything, and I still have a lot to learn, especially regarding raw feeding, I have learned SO MUCH from my stay here on this wonderful forum already! I really want to thank you all for that!:smile:

I really do know a lot about animal wellness, but I still have quite a bit to learn about raw feeding. Thanks so much!:smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Todd said:


> Sorry is some of my advice isn't always the best thing to do, but I am fairly new to raw feeding. I've only been feeding my dog raw for around a month or so.


Don't be sorry at all! We are always happy to have people who are willing to learn and are open minded, which you definitely seem to be :wink:

And that is why you are here too...to learn. Even if some of us come off as a bit strong, we are just wanting everyone here to learn!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> The purpose of going on raw is to eliminate unneeded things in his diet right?


Yes.



jdatwood said:


> If his stools are a little loose, just feed more bone in the next few meals. That should tighten it up.


That's what I am planning on doing.



jdatwood said:


> Adding in other things to "cover up" the real issue can just create more problems.


I know that from experience.

I knew that switching to raw might create loose stools, so no biggie. But thanks for the info Todd...!!


----------



## GSD HtarHtar (Jan 22, 2010)

I have been feeding my little girl kibble mixed with raw meat and boiled 
vegetables followed by a tablespoon of probiotic yoghurt ever since she 
was ten weeks old. She's now nine months old. 
Never had any trouble with her tummy. Her poos are quite firm.
I suppose it depends on individual dogs.


----------

